# Colour photos of WWII: Before and after D-Day



## Sadukar09 (24 Feb 2012)

http://life.time.com/history/before-and-after-d-day-in-color/?iid=lf|mostpop#1

Looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## dannyboy41 (24 Feb 2012)

Great photos. Old WW2 memorabilia and the such is fascinating to look at.


----------



## Haletown (24 Feb 2012)

related  . . . .

http://acidcow.com/pics/3772-normandy_1944_then_and_now_204_pics.html


----------

